# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  AsansamBox Version 3.0.5 Released Add Marvell and spreadtrum

## Shamseldeen Victory

*AsansamBox Version 2.3.5 Released Add Marvell and spreadtrum*    *AsansamBox Version 3.0.5  * *
Add Marvell Phones 
ONE CLICK DIRECT UNLOCK 
READ & WRITE CERT 
 READ & WRITE EFS* *
 SM-J100F
SM-J100G
SM-J100M
SM-J100Y
SM-J110F
SM-J110G
SM-J110M
SM-G388F
SM-G361F
SM-G531F
SM-G531M
SM-G531Y
SM-T2397 * *
Add  
 Direct Unlock(New Method)  
For  
All SPD Phones 
WITHOUT ROOT* * 
 SM-G110B
SM-G110H
SM-G110M
SM-G130E
SM-G130H
SM-G130HN
SM-G130M
SM-G130U
SM-G316HU
SM-G316M
SM-G350E
SM-G355H
SM-G355HN
SM-G355M
SM-G360H
SM-G360HU
SM-G313GZ
SM-G318DS
GT-I9060C
SM-J100H* *
 And 
 Add  
 DIRECT UNLOCK 
IMEI REPAIR  
READ & WRITE CERT  
READ & WRITE EFS  
READ PIT 
WRITE FLASH * *
SM-Z300H
SM-Z300F 
SM-Z300FD* *
and 
 Add  
 Repair Network  
Reset Lock screen  *  *SM-J110F
SM-J110G
SM-J110M * *Quote: * * * ** * Waiting For Device... OK
 Please Tap on 'OK' in 'Allow Usb Debugging;' Pop-up on   Device Screen!
 Device Status: [ONLINE]
 Model              : SM-J110F
 Manufacturer       : samsung
 Serial No.         : R58GB2K5QVH
 PDA Version        : J110FXXU0AOJ3
 CSC Version        : J110FOJV0AOI2
 SW Version         : J110FXXU0AOJ2
 Android Version    : 4.4.4
 Build ID           : KTU84P
 IMEI               : 352569073811448
 Sales/Country Code : THR
 Built Date         : Sat Oct  3 12:19:57 KST 2015
 Checking Root Permission... OK
 Prepairing... OK
 Reading NV Data... OK..OK..OK
 Prepairing... OK
 Writing AT Commander... OK..OK -> 9732197C5D9DDD80EFFF4EEFDB8A8F8EB276F748
 Bypassing MSL... OK..OK..OK..OK
 Unlocking... OK
 Cleaning Environment... OK
 All Lock Set to '00000000'
 Please Restart Device From Phone Menu « DONT REMOVE BATTERY » 
 Stopping ADB Service... OK
 Operation Time: 00:02:41    * *        Quote:  
 Waiting For Device... OK
 Please Tap on 'OK' in 'Allow Usb Debugging;' Pop-up on Device Screen!
 Device Status: [ONLINE]
 Model              : SM-J110F
 Manufacturer       : samsung
 Serial No.         : R58GB2K5QVH
 PDA Version        : J110FXXU0AOJ3
 CSC Version        : J110FOJV0AOI2
 SW Version         : J110FXXU0AOJ2
 Android Version    : 4.4.4
 Build ID           : KTU84P
 IMEI               : 352569070148505
 Sales/Country Code : THR
 Built Date         : Sat Oct  3 12:19:57 KST 2015
 Checking Root Permission... OK
 Prepairing... OK
 Reading NV Data... OK..OK..OK
 Prepairing... OK
 Writing AT Commander... OK..OK -> 9732197C5D9DDD80EFFF4EEFDB8A8F8EB276F748
 Bypassing MSL... OK..OK..OK
 Writing Certificate 1... OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK
 Writing Certificate 2... OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK..OK
 Cleaning Environment... OK
 Rebooting ... OK
 Stopping ADB Service... OK 
 Operation Time: 00:06:39    *  *
NEW ASANSAMBOX Can also Activate on Following Infinity Team Products:  - Main Infinity-Box
- Infinity-Box Dongle
- Infinity-Box [BEST]
- Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool    How to do that?   Read Following Manual  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Hua Team Manager  Sonork :100.1587178
Skype : Asansambox
Whatsapp : +989192446204
Telegram : Asansambox* *New Asansam Software Download   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *  *NEW GUI 
 NEW TEAM
 NEW TOOLS
 NEW METHOD
 NEW SOLUTION
 NEW UPDATES 
 Now it's our turn 
BR
ShamsEldeen Victory*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور عالمتابعة اخي شمس

----------

